
Show HN: A better Alexa SDK, with typescript - danielrbradley
https://www.npmjs.com/package/alexa-ts
======
danielrbradley
Background: I built this after using the official SDK and finding it less than
ideal. The pipelining concept is inspired by the likes of node's express and
C#'s OWIN as a neat, extensible way of adding things like logging and
authentication etc.

It's also designed to take advantage of TypeScript's static type checker and
autocompletion, while still being very concise to use from vanilla JavaScript.

